# Who is Aslan?



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

So i see its Mastiff posting time *cool* and here is Aslan and some of his history...
Unlike Mojo,Ually,Otis and Payton,Aslan isnt a purebred Mastiff,he is a mix of Sire=Bullmastiff and Dam=NeopolitanXAmerican Bulldog so although i think he may be a little taller he isnt as thick as those guys.

Aslans breeder(yes BYB,Aslan was my brothers for all of a week before i said i'd find him a home..i was kidding myself he has been with me from 8 weeks old)) has moved nearer to me so ive had a chance to get a recent pic or 2 so here is Weapon,Aslans mum....(i know dumb name) she is bulit like a rock...








Aslans dad before he passed away,his name was Bruno...








Close up,he has seen a minpin here...








Rockin a single slinger









more.....


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

On Gaurd









Full body shot 1..








2








Looking serious 24/7 takes its toll on a dog ya know..








Thanks for looking.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

correct me if im wrong but i do beleive he's the son of the emperor over the sea..


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Haha!!..Zim so u know ur C.S lewis i see


----------



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice pictures !!!!

In the very first picture there is a dog laying down in the background, what kind of dog is it ? it has a very nice looking head, very intimidating looking !!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i LOVE aslan! he is one of the most beautiful dogs i have ever seen! he looks like he would be very good to hug  please give him a hug for me


----------



## JeepGirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Mr Pooch said:


> .


I just love that tired old face. I'm itching to hug it.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Funny how when every other mastiff member here in DF are FROWN AND SAD FACES experts.. ASLAN is the only one who has the face that says " Dont eff with me coz I am such a serious dog. I take crap rather seriously so back off." LOLOLOL!

He is such a handsome fella!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh Dom, you already know what I think of Aslan... so send him over here.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

nitrojedi said:


> Nice pictures !!!!
> 
> In the very first picture there is a dog laying down in the background, what kind of dog is it ? it has a very nice looking head, very intimidating looking !!!


Nitrojedi,funny enough he is Aslans brother,same mum & dad,Neopolitans can come in mahogany/mahogany brindle so i guess he gets that colour from there.

heres another pic of him looking happy...he was the runt and is only 103lbs













ioreks_mom said:


> i LOVE aslan! he is one of the most beautiful dogs i have ever seen! he looks like he would be very good to hug please give him a hug for me


I will hug the big dufus for ya Ioreks mom.



JeepGirl said:


> Beautiful!


Thankyou


Blizzard said:


> I just love that tired old face. I'm itching to hug it.


Cheers,he pulls many faces blizzard,some so freaky i wonder if his face is made of elastic.



Mudra said:


> He is such a handsome fella!


Thanks Mud,yeah he thinks himself quite the serious dude 


Inga said:


> Oh Dom, you already know what I think of Aslan... so send him over here.


You know the deal....Carsten over here 1st


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Who is Aslan? I regal protector and friend by the looks of it! He is so handsome.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> On Gaurd


No one does the "on gaurd" pose quite like Aslan. He is so regal looking. And while his parents are both great looking dogs, the combination of the two of them in Aslan is absolutley amazing. He is one of my all time favorite dogs ever!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I have missed seeing pictures of that handsome boy! I see where he gets his good looks from


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I agree with VB. I love Otis, Uallis, Peyton & Mojo, but there is something about Aslan that outshines them all. It must be the mixture that gives him that regal, don't "F" with me look. He has longer jowls, but not so many wrinkles. I know, I for one, would NEVER "F" with the Prince Across the Pond...no matter how sweet you may say he is.


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

Very handsome! Love the drool pic and on guard pic. Gorgeous.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

He's looking awesome as usual Dom!!! How old is he now??? I cant keep all these big boys ages straight lol


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Close up,he has seen a minpin here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Dom, Aslan just keeps getting better and better. He has a presence that is hard to deny. 

Just stunning.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I love mastiffs so much... I just want to hug them constantly! =D


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

aslan is so unique pooch. HOW YA BEEN? anyway he is BEEFY! great pics and good to see ya!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

That brother of his looks a lot like a Dogue de Bordeaux. LOL wow, Mastiff mixes can produce some cool looking dogs!

Great shots! Give Aslan a hug from Marge and I.. man he's great but I could NOT deal with those nice drool ornaments hanging from his mouth on a daily basis


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Mudra said:


> ASLAN is the only one who has the face that says " Dont eff with me coz I am such a serious dog. I take crap rather seriously so back off." LOLOLOL!
> 
> He is such a handsome fella!


I can imagine him saying that as well...except I have to add the English accent. lol 

The picture of him passed out on the couch had me laughing. It's absolutely adorable. 

I, for one, wouldn't be afraid of Aslan for a second...I find his "seriousness" rather cute...don't tell him I said that though...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

MarleysGirl said:


> Who is Aslan? I regal protector and friend by the looks of it! He is so handsome.


Thanks Marleys girl



volleyballgk said:


> He is one of my all time favorite dogs ever!


Well you know how i feel about Payton,maybe we do a part time exchange VB as he is one of my all time favourites here too.



digits mama said:


> I have missed seeing pictures of that handsome boy! I see where he gets his good looks from


Hello V,hows Dozer and the Cairns??



alphadoginthehouse said:


> I agree with VB. I love Otis, Uallis, Peyton & Mojo, but there is something about Aslan that outshines them all. It must be the mixture that gives him that regal, don't "F" with me look. He has longer jowls, but not so many wrinkles. I know, I for one, would NEVER "F" with the Prince Across the Pond...no matter how sweet you may say he is.


Aslan head is gona blow up from those comments Alpha,thank you very much.
I told ya,if u rolled to mine you'd be covered in slobber once i introduced you and him.

Look when you think of Aslan...think this...








I'll admit,he is'nt one for strangers but most of the time there is nothing to warn off and he gets told to shut the *bleep* up but he is a lovely dog when you get to know him.
look he can even do the smile thing too...











AlaskaDals said:


> Very handsome! Love the drool pic and on guard pic. Gorgeous.


Thank you AlaskaDals,i liked that pic i saw of your Dalmation on the hills.



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> He's looking awesome as usual Dom!!! How old is he now??? I cant keep all these big boys ages straight lol


Cheers Chriss,i know there are alot of big lads about nowdays.ha
He is turned 2 december 1st.



Dieselsmama said:


> He's certainly looking good. I love his muzzle, looks like it would feel like velvet,Nice collar


Thank you K,his muzzle is kinda soft..and the collar,yes it iz awesome 



Renoman said:


> Dom, Aslan just keeps getting better and better. He has a presence that is hard to deny.
> 
> Just stunning.


Why thank you princess,i'll pass the compliments on to him.



Pai said:


> I love mastiffs so much... I just want to hug them constantly!


Well Pai,have a good sized drool rag on the ready.



jcd said:


> aslan is so unique pooch. HOW YA BEEN? anyway he is BEEFY! great pics and good to see ya!


Hey J!!..im good,hows Bello boy..drop me a new pic thread when you can bro.



MissMutt said:


> That brother of his looks a lot like a Dogue de Bordeaux. LOL wow, Mastiff mixes can produce some cool looking dogs!


MM,funny you say that,His brother gets mistook for one all the time!!
I will give him a hug from marge and yourself.



Mdawn said:


> I, for one, wouldn't be afraid of Aslan for a second...I find his "seriousness" rather cute...don't tell him I said that though...


Haha!..of course you wouldnt be afraid,i think outta of all the other Mastiffs here Uallis has the same "dont "F" about look as Aslan does,its funny Mdawn because for all the serious stuff he trys to go on with sometimes a plastic bag will fly past and he freaks like a big *****


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey J!!..im good,hows Bello boy..drop me a new pic thread when you can bro.

Here is a newer one of bello boy to keep ya happy till i get some brand new ones for a thread!!!!!!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Hmmm Aslan is nice yes. I like his build. But you know I am so partial to his bro! I'd snatch that boy up in a heart beat!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Great pics, Pooch...but I guess it's easy when you have such a nice subject  I loved too many of them to quote, lol, but the tired face at the end cracked me up.


----------

